# beseler cadet ii floor projection?



## bcjones (May 18, 2011)

i'm brainstorming a darkroom setup and want to ensure plenty of space for floor projections. my question is two-part: 1) when projecting on the floor, will grain be noticeable? 2) what would be a suggested maximum print size with this enlarger?

i've not stepped in a darkroom since 2004. looking to rekindle this old flame


----------

